# Nick Cerio on Youtube



## Jdokan (Mar 5, 2008)

Most impressive!!!!!!!!!!
'nough said...


----------



## Matt (Mar 5, 2008)

Jdokan said:


> Most impressive!!!!!!!!!!
> 'nough said...



I like that video. I'm glad it is out there for us to see how things were done 'in the day'. 

Thanks for reminding me that it's out there.


----------



## marlon (Mar 5, 2008)

Jdokan said:


> Most impressive!!!!!!!!!!
> 'nough said...


 

Agreed very impressive.  The forms look very Okinawan it terms of flow.  It is good to see circle of tiger and circle of leopard done by Prof.Cerio, at least part of them. One of his self defense techniques looked very much influenced by Prof.Chow and # 28 does have and ending!!!
thank you very much for this.

BTW i would like to point out that despite everything else, this is the person who trained Fred Villari and trained him to at least shodan...back in the way of the day.

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## youngbraveheart (Mar 6, 2008)

cool valuable historical footage...nice to see what Professor Cerio looked like at a younger age and how he moved...


----------



## Flying Crane (Mar 6, 2008)

I know very little about Mr. Cerio.  He certainly was physically impressive.  Those stretched out full body fingertip pushups are unreal.


----------



## francis weil (Mar 6, 2008)

i can see from that video why his reputation is held in such high regard and why he was so respected in and out of the kenpo community.


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 6, 2008)

francis weil said:


> i can see from that video why his reputation is held in such high regard and why he was so respected in and out of the kenpo community.


 
Yes, you really can, much more so than in the "Kenpo Hands" videos.  hardly looks like the same person!


----------



## Hand Sword (Mar 11, 2008)

NICE FIND Jdokan!!!!

:asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## 13yearblack (Mar 25, 2008)

Did he create Cerio No Combo, because i learned that, for those of you who might not know, Cerio No Combo, i believe into a semi direct translation, is Cerio's first form, or something like that, it is a kata preformed with a staff.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 25, 2008)

I remember Master Cerio from those days and yes he was impressive to watch and interesting to talk with.  
Thanks for posting the link


----------

